# Huge Star (shocker) to debut Sept 22? -Meltzer



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Dave Meltzer said something huge will get people talking because a major star will debut on Sept 22 the Grand Slam event. Who do you think this will be? Lesnar, Punk, Bryan?


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Dave Meltzer said something huge will get people talking because a major star will debut on Sept 22 the Grand Slam event. Who do you think this will be? Lesnar, Punk, Bryan?


Oh god, not again. I'm gonna get carried away with the hype and excitement and think Punk is coming but he won't. I know he won't but my heart is already set on it. Fuck sake.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Feed
Me
More


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If it's not Punk, Bryan, or Lesnar, it's probably going to be a huge let down just like Christian was.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not going to get my hopes up for any big name debut regardless of who says it. Last time they hyped the shit out of Christians debut and it ended up being awkward for even Christian as well. And that came from Tony Khan and Paul White and AEW itself. I'm not taking Meltzers word for anything.

When it comes to Daniel Bryan or Punk, I will see it to believe it. Lesnar is impossible. He will be at SummerSlam for sure.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Strowman at best.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

they don't need anyone else


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Before talking about a possible letdown, AEW or Khan aren't hyping anything so you can't attack them about this.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm gonna take it literally when they say "huge" since they got Big Show and Mark Henry.

You ready for.... The Great Khali. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Emmanuelle said:


> Feed
> Me
> More


Bah Gawd! What is Ryfront doing in the AEW Zone?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Excalibur: "Wait, it's not Feed Me More, that guy is chanting Supply Me Properly!"
JR: "Good God..."
Excalibur: "What a shocking chant!"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Dave Meltzer said something huge will get people talking because a major star will debut on Sept 22 the Grand Slam event. Who do you think this will be? Lesnar, Punk, Bryan?


Distraction from Punk debuting earlier at AllOut. 

Surprises are better for ratings long-term.

Also don´t see the need to push this now, when the show is basically sold out already. 

So it can´t be to push ticket sales, so it clearly must be a diversion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Emmanuelle said:


> Excalibur: "Wait, it's not Feed Me More, that guy is chanting Supply Me Properly!"
> JR: "Good God..."
> Excalibur: "What a shocking chant!"


You forgo to add" "Excalibur: No that's Allan Reeves, i wrestled him 30 years ago when i was in elementary in the corner of 5th street at the famous old folks community park"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Distraction from Punk debuting earlier at AllOut.
> 
> Surprises are better for ratings long-term.
> 
> ...


Or PPV sales? HaHa


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Before talking about a possible letdown, AEW or Khan aren't hyping anything so you can't attack them about this.


LOL mate I didn't even mention Khan. I like to think i'm fair. This one is all on me


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Finally somebody signed Curtis Axel.The Chains are off!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

After 15 long years, Heidenreich is back.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Before talking about a possible letdown, AEW or Khan aren't hyping anything so you can't attack them about this.


Meltzer is on the payroll and in constant inside contact with the EVPs there. He wouldn't say something like this without their approval.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably Mick Foley given it's the NYC show. 

But that would be the time to debut American Dragon Bryan Danielson. Bryan is in the absolute cat-bird seat negotiating with Vince right now. All Out would have been three weeks earlier, Omega disposed of Hangman and now is gloating about having no challengers or something and Final Countdown starts playing...

I don't think they could have Punk and not debut him in Chicago during All Out week of shows.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Golden Shovel said:


> Finally somebody signed Curtis Axel.The Chains are off!!!


Now he can be Mr. Almost Perfect! Or Curtis M.A.P.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Adapting said:


> I'm gonna take it literally when they say "huge" since they got Big Show and Mark Henry.
> 
> You ready for.... The Great Khali. 😂


They do have the new India deal coming. Lol

In reality, I will hold my expectations in check. Lower expectations would make a big debut mean more.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Or PPV sales? HaHa


bah gawd almighty, its Fatback


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Adapting said:


> I'm gonna take it literally when they say "huge" since they got Big Show and Mark Henry.
> 
> You ready for.... The Great Khali. 😂


 F*** me. I vote for some nepotism instead and the debut of Uncle Shockmaster.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I want Bryan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Any possibility that this could just be NJPW related?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

So Goldberg, Cena, Lynch are set to return to WWE, there's then also Lesnar who's due to return at some point. 

Meltzers got to Meltz. Drum up some PPV sales for the debut of Rob Van Dam.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Bah Gawd! What is Ryfront doing in the AEW Zone?


@Firefromthegods this deserves a ban for bating.........it is well known ryback owns his name......this post was made to troll


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well something big is definitely happening. This is gonna be AEW’s most important show since the very first episode of Dynamite on TNT.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Man I think the rosters been full for like a year now but hopefully its Punk. Im sure its Strowman or Ryback though 🙃

I think Santana Garrett could be a great grab but I dont think she fits the description of shocker or huge star.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Now he can be Mr. Almost Perfect! Or Curtis M.A.P.


I Bolieve in him.....wait a minute!


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

As WWE zealots keep telling us; there hasn't been any "huge stars" in wrestling since the Beavis and Butthead Era. So will be interesting to see who he means!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm loving Dynamite as it is right now but it would be great to get a big name like Bryan, someone who can deliver great main event matches and get more eyes on AEW.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kazuchika Okada then.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Any possibility that this could just be NJPW related?


This is the direction that my mind went to. I feel like Meltzer's idea of a huge star is different from other people's.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anything else than Strowman would really surprise me. Def no Punk/Lesnar/Bryan, people should really stop hoping one of them will come.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bryan or Okada or nothing

i’m over the possibility of punk, brock or any other


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Anything else than Strowman would really surprise me. Def no Punk/Lesnar/Bryan, people should really stop hoping one of them will come.


did you move to switzerland mate?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you move to switzerland mate?


Sadly not, just on holiday, tomorrow france, then back to switzerland more close to the alps for the rest of the holiday. But being in Geneva here, I could see myself living here


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> I'm not going to get my hopes up for any big name debut regardless of who says it. Last time they hyped the shit out of Christians debut and it ended up being awkward for even Christian as well. And that came from Tony Khan and Paul White and AEW itself. I'm not taking Meltzers word for anything.
> 
> When it comes to Daniel Bryan or Punk, I will see it to believe it. Lesnar is impossible. He will be at SummerSlam for sure.


Lesnar will not be at SumerSlam! They're already preparing Oldberg for the Lashley match.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Bye Andrade and Black. A new toy is coming in already.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Realistically? Braun.

Long shot? Bryan.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is this a new comment? Because Meltzer said a week or so ago on WOR that he feels like something big will happen at Grand Slam. He didn't state it as fact, but more like a gut feeling.

Apparently, no one knows what Daniel Bryan's future is and it is being kept secret. Most people have expected him to return to WWE, but AEW could perhaps tempt him with the schedule and pathway to NJPW and other promotions he wants to work before retiring.

I've kinda given up on Punk even though I'd still love to see it, so hope it's DB. Strowman would get a big meh from me. Honestly, I think I'd rather see Erick Redbeard because you know he'd accept an undercard role, Strowman you _have_ to push near the top or it defeats the purpose of having someone that freakishly big.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They have such a weird track record it's hard to trust. Sometimes you get Sting or Mox, sometimes Black or Christian, then others Lio Rush and Matt Sydal.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

At least it can't be Christian again lol. Jeff Hardy maybe?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I know they want to make it memorable as hell but they really don't need any more wrestlers. The roster is stacked.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Dave Meltzer said something huge will get people talking because a major star will debut on Sept 22 the Grand Slam event. Who do you think this will be? Lesnar, Punk, Bryan?


No link or quotes or anything???

Lazy op


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

If naito or Okada....hell even SANADA shows up?! I would legit cream my jeans!


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Bryan would be best option but most likely would be Strowman.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah, September 22nd is smack dab in the middle of the G1, so it's not gonna be any major NJPW star like Naito or Okada.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

He didn´t said that anyone will debut, he just said that feels that something bigger than Andrade will happen. I think it will be Paul Wight vs Shaq.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Sadly not, just on holiday, tomorrow france, then back to switzerland more close to the alps for the rest of the holiday. But being in Geneva here, I could see myself living here


that is an amazing part of the world - i spent a week in Val d’isere twice and came via Geneva

just great holidays - i’m jealous!

enjoy!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Frankly there’s only a handful of names that would be big and a shocker.

If they got Cena then that would be huge.
If they got Lesnar then that would be huge. 

But what are the odds for those guys getting signed? Or even making an appearance? Basically 0% for Cena, and I think Lesnar is like 10% (I think Lesnar would absolutely work for AEW if they pay him more than WWE would, with a similar schedule).

Then you got a guy like Punk. That would be big signing, probably the biggest AEW has done besides Sting. but I wouldn’t hold your breath on that.

Bryan’s probably the biggest name I’d give 50/50 odds or better at ending up in AEW. He’d be a good one to get. Probably next biggest would be Strowman, although it’s a pretty big gap down. He’s damaged goods, although with his size he’d easily stand out in AEW and I think he can be rebuilt like Miro was. Plus frankly in a company with a sea of really good workers, I think Strowman’s weakness in the ring can be hidden hell.

Here’s the thing though with those last two. They’d be big signings, but overhype them and you have another Christian signing. Bryan’s somewhat big in today’s wrestling scene, but not to the point where you can hype the ever loving shit out of him and not expect a large portion of those watching to be disappointed with his reveal. Heck Punk is more or less the same, but the main thing with Punk that makes him a more exciting prospect is he hasn’t wrestled in almost 8 years.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is CM Punk's last chance. They're in Chicago again in front of a sold out crowd. Sign the contract Punk.

In all seriousness though, I'm sure there will be surprises but if anything it'll be some kind of New Japan cross over stuff. Okada screwing Hangman out of the title and aligning with the Elite would be insane. The likelihood of Punk, Bryan, or Lesnar showing up is minimal.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Bryan fucking Danielson. LET'S GO


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't completely write off Danielson simply because if he wasn't at least considering it he could have re-signed with WWE and be collecting five figure bi-weekly paychecks.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is an amazing part of the world - i spent a week in Val d’isere twice and came via Geneva
> 
> just great holidays - i’m jealous!
> 
> enjoy!


But no good mustard


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm just hoping for Santana and Ortiz to win the tag titles that night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Bye Andrade and Black. A new toy is coming in already.


That was quick lol


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Imagine if Omega screws hangman over for the title at all out. Don Callis comes out talking smack saying no man in AEW, NJPW, ROH, CMLL, AAA, hell even WWE could beat the god of pro wrestling, the belt collector, the best bout mach... the final countdown starts to play and its the return of the American Dragon Bryan Danielson!

Money Bags Khan can pay for the licensing for the entrance song and for Daniel Bryan! One can hope for CM Punk at all out but i’m not holding my breath.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Realistically? American Dragon.
Dream scenario? Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Bryan Danielson would be a perfect signing and perhaps the last one they should do at the moment. Theyve got the best roster around already. 

Lesnar ain't coming unless they would pay him most of what they get from TNT yearly and that doesnt really make sense. 

Punk? Really people still talk about that guy? He hanst wrestled for years, is older and not in shape to wrestle. Even at his very best you cant really compare him to tons of the workers AEW has already.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

I dont know who is gonna debut but I know for sure that he is going to feud with Cody LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Bah Gawd! What is Ryfront doing in the AEW Zone?











I have a feeling only the Brits will get this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If it was Punk he'd debut at the Chicago show. I really do hope it is him, because I don't see any wrestler out there that can move the needle and that includes anyone currently on WWE's roster. The AEW crowd would shit all over someone like Braun Strowman and Roman Reigns.

If TK is serious about a legit star, it's gotta be Punk because I don't think anyone else can be described as that. Even Daniel Bryan, would be a very short term pop because AEW already has plenty of guys like that. I'm thinking it might be someone like Adam Cole depending on when his contract is up. It'd make sense, although calling him a "star" is a stretch, but given his gf and his friendship with the Vps there, and the fact he'll never get off NXT, I think they'd bring him in. Although again, AEW already has guys like that so it wouldn't help them much.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Didn't they already do this shit before and the big surprise/debut turned out to be Christian?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> If it was Punk he'd debut at the Chicago show. I really do hope it is him, because I don't see any wrestler out there that can move the needle and that includes anyone currently on WWE's roster. The AEW crowd would shit all over someone like Braun Strowman and Roman Reigns.
> 
> If TK is serious about a legit star, it's gotta be Punk because I don't think anyone else can be described as that. Even Daniel Bryan, would be a very short term pop because AEW already has plenty of guys like that. I'm thinking it might be someone like Adam Cole depending on when his contract is up. It'd make sense, although calling him a "star" is a stretch, but given his gf and his friendship with the Vps there, and the fact he'll never get off NXT, I think they'd bring him in. Although again, AEW already has guys like that so it wouldn't help them much.


I’m not sure if you’re giving Bryan enough credit. I think he’s a bigger star than Punk and he’s more relevant.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Daniel Bryan coming in and facing Omega immediately would be a bad idea in the short run but great for the long term down the line. Because then Bryan would have to lose his first match. But coming in and attacking him without getting a title shot or an immediate match with Omega would be fire. If he comes in, save the match for DON4 after Kenny drops the gold.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I just can't get excited fir these "big surprises" lol. 

Don't want to be let down. 

Personally don't think it's Bryan or anyone of that calibre. 

Braun seems likely and will get booed out the building for sure. Not what AEW needs.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Martyn said:


> Punk? Really people still talk about that guy? He hanst wrestled for years, is older and not in shape to wrestle. Even at his very best you cant really compare him to tons of the workers AEW has already.


AEW is in dire need of faces that can cut promos. 

Hangman isn't good on the mic.
Jungle Boy can't talk at all.
Jericho is great, but he's probably going on tour with Fozzy soon.
Sammy not that good on mic, more lets his action do the talking.
Darby is a mumbler that can't talk.

CM Punk is one of the best promos ever. He'd be a face immediately. Thats what they need - is a face that can talk.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW is in dire need of faces that can cut promos.
> 
> Hangman isn't good on the mic.
> Jungle Boy can't talk at all.
> ...


Really?

Guys you have pointed out arent as bad as you made them be and are very over. Especially Hangman and Darby. Not everyone has to be The Rock on the mike to be entertaining and draw.

Besides, you've forgotten about MJF, Cody, Kenny, Baker, Christian, Sting and tons of others who are actually really good on the mike.

Either way, they don't need him to fill any holes. They are already doing fantastic buisness with the guys they have on the roster. So a guy who hasnt wrestled in almost a decade and damaged his reputation is not needed at all.
It's like asking for Ultimate Warrior to come back to the E in 2006 after his last match in 1998 when you had much better workers on the roster


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Martyn said:


> Besides, you've forgotten about MJF, Cody, Kenny, Baker, Christian, Sting and tons of others who are actually really good on the mike.


MJF = heel
Kenny = heel
Cody = he's a heel at this point bc the fans hate him
Baker = heel
Ethan Page = heel
Christian/Sting = too old to be legit title contenders, and Sting never talks anyway

Like I said, AEW is missing a FACE championship level MIC WORKER. All their championship level mic workers are heels. You gotta have a face to really engage the heels to make it an entertaining confrontation.. Daniel Bryan ain't good on the mic. What's the difference between Bryan and Hangman Page? Same dude.

CM Punk gives them something they don't have. The only similar guy they got to Punk (a face that can work the mic) is Eddie Kingston, but Eddie Kingston is still a mid-level guy. Punk would be a main event signing.

Brit Baker also needs an opponent that can talk. Someone that can spar with her on the mic whether its faces or heels. AEW has enough good wrestlers, and I think they have built some solid characters, but they need a face that can go at it with the heels on the mic. Jericho can't do it alone which is why Punk is the absolute best signing they could make.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

People need to stop focusing so much on debates. Everyone gets a cute pop and then it's over and 99 percent of the time they are no one to keep peoples firery eyes lit or draw.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is kind of the issue AEW has run into now, every show they promise a big debut and it always winds up as being a huge disappointment.

Last time it was Mark Henry, time before that it was Christian, I remember the time they pumped up a huge debut in the rumble and it wound up being Matt Sydal.

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Also, it's not like TK ever debuts these guys and uses them properly anyway, Christian is having matches with Matt Hardy...


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is kind of the issue AEW has run into now, *every show they promise a big debut* and it always winds up as being a huge disappointment.
> 
> Last time it was Mark Henry, time before that it was Christian, I remember the time they pumped up a huge debut in the rumble and it wound up being Matt Sydal.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Also, it's not like TK ever debuts these guys and uses them properly anyway, Christian is having matches with Matt Hardy...


They didn't promised anything this time


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF = heel
> Kenny = heel
> *Cody = he's a heel at this point bc the fans hate him*
> Baker = heel
> ...


Cody is such a heel and the fans hate him so much that nobody is booing him.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Is this a new comment? Because Meltzer said a week or so ago on WOR that he feels like something big will happen at Grand Slam. He didn't state it as fact, but more like a gut feeling.
> 
> Apparently, no one knows what Daniel Bryan's future is and it is being kept secret. Most people have expected him to return to WWE, but AEW could perhaps tempt him with the schedule and pathway to NJPW and other promotions he wants to work before retiring.
> 
> I've kinda given up on Punk even though I'd still love to see it, so hope it's DB. Strowman would get a big meh from me. Honestly, I think I'd rather see Erick Redbeard because you know he'd accept an undercard role, Strowman you _have_ to push near the top or it defeats the purpose of having someone that freakishly big.


it may have been a reaction from a jim cornette recent video talking about meltzer saying this.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF = heel
> Kenny = heel
> Cody = he's a heel at this point bc the fans hate him
> Baker = heel
> ...


Cody can be a great babyface and is fantastic on the mike. I wouldnt say everyone hates him when you listen to the crowds reactions. It's the virgins that hate him cause hes successful.

Jericho always has wednsdays off. Touring or not and is currently a face + a great talker. 

Hangman Page is being built as a great babyface and his mic skills arent as bad as you try to make them. People absolutely love him and when it's time, he always gets his points across with the audience. 

Oh and Moxley is there too.

So again, theres no gaps to fill. This roster has it all and doesnt need guys like Punk.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Any possibility that this could just be NJPW related?


Not likely for the New York show considering the G1 Climax will be going on by then.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Punk, Bryan, LesnR, or Braun.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I feel like we might be looking too much into what constitutes being a "huge star" in wrestling.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

"Huge" star? Here comes Big Sexy


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

It certainly isn't Cena since he's a WWE lifer and pretends AEW doesn't exist (not to mention his Hollywood schedule). If this "huge star" is not Punk, Bryan or Lesnar, you can bet they will get an unenthusiastic or even a hostile reaction.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Smark1995 said:


> Lesnar will not be at SumerSlam! They're already preparing Oldberg for the Lashley match.


Maybe, maybe not. Lesnar will be back with WWE by/before WM.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

What's Hornswoggle doing these days? and can he play Cody Rhodes friend?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Granted I listened to this particular WOR as I was half asleep but I could have sworn Meltzer was simply speculating on something big happening. He never said anyone was debuting for sure. 5 pages and nobody thought to look for a secondary source? lol. This is how bullshit spreads. 

Can anyone verify? I don't feel like re-listening to the WOR but searching through twitter I see people saying that he was simply speculating.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

kennykiller12 said:


> *Granted I listened to this particular WOR as I was half asleep but I could have sworn Meltzer was simply speculating on something big happening. He never said anyone was debuting for sure. 5 pages and nobody thought to look for a secondary source? lol. This is how bullshit spreads.*
> 
> Can anyone verify? I don't feel like re-listening to the WOR but searching through twitter I see people saying that he was simply speculating.


Thanks for this. I'm sure it will go unnoticed, people will overhype themselves over a badly created thread like this and blame AEW after ppv as usual.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Excalibur: _Oh my god, it's it's Mike Jackson!?!?!, the adopted brother of the Young Bucks! Mike Jackson beat CM Punk in the UFC back in 2018!


















_


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

None of the japanese wrestlers would be huge. Outwith the current audience no one would have a clue who they were.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

thisissting said:


> None of the japanese wrestlers would be huge. Outwith the current audience no one would have a clue who they were.


It would be huge for the current audience and that's the point - to please their audience.
Okada would get a fantastic reaction.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Seeing how Christian was being called a "huge signing" or something along those lines I'll reserve my hype...


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Here who go again … major star could be a multitude of people.

Just watch iwc build it up only to be let down And start abusing khan.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Deathiscoming said:


> Didn't they already do this shit before and the big surprise/debut turned out to be Christian?


In defence of Christian, they said hall of fame talent, which he is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaveRA said:


> In defence of Christian, they said hall of fame talent, which he is.


Christian was a solid pick.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

kennykiller12 said:


> Granted I listened to this particular WOR as I was half asleep but I could have sworn Meltzer was simply speculating on something big happening. He never said anyone was debuting for sure. 5 pages and nobody thought to look for a secondary source? lol. This is how bullshit spreads.
> 
> Can anyone verify? I don't feel like re-listening to the WOR but searching through twitter I see people saying that he was simply speculating.


That's what I first asked when I saw this on Reddit.

I know a lot of times Meltzer will just give is his opinion on something or make an assumption and people will run with it as a report. Now, I don't listen to Meltzer's shows so I don't know what the context behind him saying this was. But from everything I've seen, it sounds more like he's assuming they'll have something big lined up for the Arther Ashe show, not really reporting that there will be.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

mazzah20 said:


> Excalibur: _Oh my god, it's it's Mike Jackson!?!?!, the adopted brother of the Young Bucks! Mike Jackson beat CM Punk in the UFC back in 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the fight was changed to a NC/No Contest because Johnson pissed hot for the marijuana.


----------



## theclaymorekick (Feb 22, 2021)

Punk please!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> That's what I first asked when I saw this on Reddit.
> 
> I know a lot of times Meltzer will just give is his opinion on something or make an assumption and people will run with it as a report. Now, I don't listen to Meltzer's shows so I don't know what the context behind him saying this was. But from everything I've seen, it sounds more like he's assuming they'll have something big lined up for the Arther Ashe show, not really reporting that there will be.


Probably came from this?


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Maybe he meant “Starr” instead of “Star”. We getting the announcement of the Starrcade trademark baby!!’


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

will prob be Kalisto or buddy murphy lol


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

of course it will be Bryan, CM Punk, Brock, Batista or the Rock.
Ike the last times


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Is it going to be someone less impressive then people hope for just like Christian.

They did this same hype then, and people were hoping for Lesnar or stung or Danielson or Cena or The Rock and they got Christian well I love Christian and I'm glad he was there but the they hy ped him too much and fans were underehrlmed by his debut.



Something tells me this is going to be the same where it's someone who isn't as big a star ss people think fue to overhyping


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

If it’s strowman then lol but seriously what an L that would be.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Some people here can’t even work out that no one in AEW has even mentioned this.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Leviticus said:


> Is it going to be someone less impressive then people hope for just like Christian.
> 
> They did this same hype then, and people were hoping for Lesnar or stung or Danielson or Cena or The Rock and they got Christian well I love Christian and I'm glad he was there but the they hy ped him too much and fans were underehrlmed by his debut.
> 
> ...


Learn to read AEW is not promotign anything, it's just Meltzer speculating


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer was further speculating today and seemed to think there's a chance Bryan Danielson could join AEW.

Omega vs. Danielson for the title could probably fill a 20,000 seater in the right market.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer was further speculating today and seemed to think there's a chance Bryan Danielson could join AEW.
> 
> Omega vs. Danielson for the title could probably fill a 20,000 seater in the right market.
> 
> View attachment 104396


Oh let it be true. Please let it be true 😂


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Learn to read AEW is not promotign anything, it's just Meltzer speculating


 Tony Khan was the one who announced that they would have a huge debut that night. Meltzer is just speculating on who it might be.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zorori said:


> "Huge" star? Here comes Big Sexy


Would mark.



Martyn said:


> It would be huge for the current audience and that's the point - to please their audience.
> Okada would get a fantastic reaction.


Okada would get a fantastic reaction but wouldn't move a needle or bring any new customers to AEW.



3venflow said:


> Omega vs. Danielson for the title could probably fill a 20,000 seater in the right market.


I don't think so, I've loved Bryan for over 15 years now when he was still getting around as the best wrestler in the world for ROH but Bryan Vs Kenny seems like a 10k crowd attendance at best which is still great but it's not 20k.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Out of these 3, this is the order of who would likely sign first
A) Bryan 
B) Lesnar
C) Punk


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer was further speculating today and seemed to think there's a chance Bryan Danielson could join AEW.
> 
> Omega vs. Danielson for the title could probably fill a 20,000 seater in the right market.
> 
> View attachment 104396


Fuck yes!!! I hope so bad for this!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I just listened to that entire WOR segment - over 10 minutes of Dave Meltzer’s “umm...like...uhh..you know...well...” - and really there’s nothing at all substantial. Meltzer says up front that he has no idea what Bryan Danielson is going to do.

I think Danielson will either re-sign with the WWE (which has treated him very well) or sign a short-term with AEW. New Japan would seem out of the picture, I think. The pandemic has hit Japan hard, and I doubt Danielson would want to be away from his family very much. By signing with AEW, he would have a lighter schedule, fresh challenges, the ability to stay with his family and still pursue opportunities with NJPW (like Moxley can).


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Martyn said:


> It would be huge for the current audience and that's the point - to please their audience.
> Okada would get a fantastic reaction.


The point is to grow the audience surely. None of these Japanese guys have any name value.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

On a show called “Grand Slam”, you better believe Omega is adding the Never Openweight Championship to his collection, thus making him an IWGP Grand Slam champion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

bdon said:


> On a show called “Grand Slam”, you better believe Omega is adding the Never Openweight Championship to his collection, thus making him an IWGP Grand Slam champion.


That's assuming Omega doesn't drop the belt to Hangman at All Out and that Jay White would be missing the G1 in Japan to do the Grand Slam show. I could see Omega beating Hangman the 1st time around, but I don't see NJPW having White miss the G1 for this.

The fact that Jay is confronting Omega on Impact to me says Impact has become the "neutral ground" for all of this cross promotion stuff while AEW focuses on AEW stuff on Dynamite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> That's assuming Omega doesn't drop the belt to Hangman at All Out and that Jay White would be missing the G1 in Japan to do the Grand Slam show. I could see Omega beating Hangman the 1st time around, but I don't see NJPW having White miss the G1 for this.
> 
> The fact that Jay is confronting Omega on Impact to me says Impact has become the "neutral ground" for all of this cross promotion stuff while AEW focuses on AEW stuff on Dynamite.


And honestly they should. Their roster is stacked, for them to complicate things with Impact, NJPW, and whoever else will further dilute the focus they should be having developing their own brand's storylines, and their own wrestler's characters.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> I think Danielson will either re-sign with the WWE (which has treated him very well)


They haven't treated him well at all. They refused to push him when he was mega over back in 2014, and then wouldn't clear him to wrestle when he wanted to come back. If DB liked WWE, he'd still be working for them. He obviously doesn't.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> They haven't treated him well at all. They refused to push him when he was mega over back in 2014, and then wouldn't clear him to wrestle when he wanted to come back. If DB liked WWE, he'd still be working for them. He obviously doesn't.


The fact they wouldn’t clear him until they where 1000% sure it was ok to do so but still kept him on the payroll as GM and his gig on talking smack I would argue is the very definition of treating someone well.

Whoever the mystery debutant may be one thing I can guarantee you is their first feud will be against Cody


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> They haven't treated him well at all. They refused to push him when he was mega over back in 2014, and then wouldn't clear him to wrestle when he wanted to come back. If DB liked WWE, he'd still be working for them. He obviously doesn't.


I don’t like WWE as a company, but I’m sure DB would disagree with this. He’s probably very grateful the life that he now has, because of the success he has had in WWE. I still hope he leaves, and if he does leave it will probably be to have fresh matches, not because he hates the WWE.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Would mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Japan has a huge following in the US, so having their face of the company on the program would be huge. Not everything has to be directed to bringing in casuals or whatever. They always putted their fans first and recent sell outs prove that it's the right thing to do. 

Do you really doubt it that they wouldnt sell 20k tickets for Omega vs Danielson when they just sold over 15k without even one match announced? Lol.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Strowman at best.


That might work out with the no-compete clause. In all honesty, I would be all for this signing.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Whoever it is, Meltzer isn't going to spoil it. He is enjoying the AEW perks way to much.

Best it can be is Bryan. Fits perfectly with the AEW roster and will bring a ton of fresh (non indy) matches for the AEW faithful to sink their teeth in.

Who cares about moving the needle. No one is going to move the needle. The E have brought in Rock, Goldberg, Lesnar and had cameo's from Bad Bunny in the recent history and their numbers are still on the downward trajectory.

The goal of AEW is just to build a solid alternative no2 company that those who follow wrestling have as their 1 show. From there they can long term build to try and have a show which pulls the same ratings as Raw and Smackdown. They just need to last until Vince kicks the bucket (sorry to be so blunt) and wait and see how volatile their share price reacts, investors and the succession plan.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

mazzah20 said:


> Whoever it is, Meltzer isn't going to spoil it. He is enjoying the AEW perks way to much.
> 
> Best it can be is Bryan. Fits perfectly with the AEW roster and will bring a ton of fresh (non indy) matches for the AEW faithful to sink their teeth in.
> 
> ...


AEW will be around for many many years imo. Seems they have a long term plan where they want to be in 5-10 years time. 

They just have to focus on being the 2nd biggest company in the world which is perfectly fine imo and take it from there.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'm not a huge Bryan fan, but he's a main event star, which AEW badly needs, and his presence alone will help raise the stock of the entire roster. So, bring him on.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

It's going to be that Jay White guy who was at Impact last night and whom I have never ever seen or heard of before. I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Dave Meltzer said something huge will get people talking because a major star will debut on Sept 22 the Grand Slam event. Who do you think this will be? Lesnar, Punk, Bryan?


It could be Goldberg,maybe Con convinced him to sign with aew.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My money is on Bryan. Seems like it.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

who even said there'd be a huge debut then?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> who even said there'd be a huge debut then?


No link,video,quote.......lazy ass OP.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

It'll be Mick Foley 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Meltzer thinks Omega is a big deal, so his idea of 'huge star' doesn't mean much.

Brooklyn Brawler probably.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Strowman technically would fit the criteria as he is literally huge


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Y'know Jorge Masvidal has sold over 1,000,000 PPVs twice, which is better than any pro wrestler has done in a long time. Maybe the angle they did with American Top Team a couple weeks ago is setting up a future match? I think he would be an awesome pro wrestler.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Y'know Jorge Masvidal has sold over 1,000,000 PPVs twice, which is better than any pro wrestler has done in a long time. Maybe the angle they did with American Top Team a couple weeks ago is setting up a future match? I think he would be an awesome pro wrestler.


He is in a contract with UFC.

Dana wont let him fight one of the Paul brothers which would bring him in a boatload of money. Dana definitely isnt going to put one of his top 10 draws on AEW to not make even a fraction of it


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Dave Meltzer said something huge will get people talking because a major star will debut on Sept 22 the Grand Slam event. Who do you think this will be? Lesnar, Punk, Bryan?


They have been talking to CM Punk behind the scenes for awhile now , So I say Punk


----------

